# turbo mod for my nissan



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

*turbo upgrade for my nissan*

hi guys i finally put a turbo t25 garrett on my nissan my car is a pulsar 1.6de. I am from Greece and i think that the motor is the same like nx1.6de that you have in Amerika (110ps)with vtc i took the motor from Japan.
After the mod i have a problem,i run it 0,5bar but when i accelerate it stops at 0 bar, another problem that i have is that the motor accelerate very good until 4000rpm after that accelerates with dificalty.
I run stock ecu, here in Greece we dont have jwt so tomorrow i am instaling an extra INJECTOR 550cc that runs with an ijection unit which is programable.
In the future i am thinging of buying an msd 6462,for the retart of timing.
I will be greatfull for any sugestions an answers for my problems.


sory for my bad English.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

anybody?????


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

unfortunately the language barrier might prevent us from fully helping you. I suggest you call around to different shops in your country and see if they can give you some tips......since they speak your language it will be easier for you to convey the thoughts.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

chimmike said:


> unfortunately the language barrier might prevent us from fully helping you. I suggest you call around to different shops in your country and see if they can give you some tips......since they speak your language it will be easier for you to convey the thoughts.


i can speak english so i cant see whats the problem with language chimmike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just a friendly suggestion


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you are using the stock air flow meter correct? what else are you using to manage the fuel/boost? 

your problem is probably because the air flow meter is maxed out at 4k+. check for leaks as well in your intake piping.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

Thank you anyway i will try to fix my problems alone and i will post again with results, you have a great forum here and i like it a lot.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

James said:


> you are using the stock air flow meter correct? what else are you using to manage the fuel/boost?
> 
> your problem is probably because the air flow meter is maxed out at 4k+. check for leaks as well in your intake piping.


James i have an extra injector installed which runs with a programable unit (i set it 0,1bar=7 millsec 0,2bar=8millsec 0,4bar=9millsec etc)
maf is stock , the extra injector is from a 2500cc turbo saab,the control unit whitch manage the extra injector (midi v3.1) gives comand to the injector as soon as it reads boost.
but the problem is that the car boost untill 0bar so the injector does not spray.i am sure that i have leaks from intake piping or from some vacums. 
I am writing to u because u know this motor, ga1.6de from nx 
thanks James.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

how is the vacum at idle? if you have leaks it will be either low or fluctuating. 

also be sure that the emissions equipment only allows the air to flow one way. most of the emissions equipment was never meant to see boost.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

James said:


> how is the vacum at idle? if you have leaks it will be either low or fluctuating.
> 
> also be sure that the emissions equipment only allows the air to flow one way. most of the emissions equipment was never meant to see boost.


the vacuum at idle is -0.2bar and sometimes is fluctuating ,there are 2 lines connected to my intake from the carbon canister i assume u mean those 2
lines,should i put check valves on both ?????


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you should.

if its fluctuating it can only mean leaks or valves are seating. check for leaks first. that will more than likely solve you problem with being unable to hit above 0 bar.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

thank you James for your support, i have read in an older thread of yours that u had similar problems so u are the best in helping me :thumbup: 
thanks again i will keep u informed for my progress


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yes I did have similar problems and very helpful people gave me the same advice!  

if you can try to get a JWT ecu and air flow meter of a 97 KA24DE engine. It will make your driving more comfortable and give you better mileage!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> yes I did have similar problems and very helpful people gave me the same advice!
> 
> if you can try to get a JWT ecu and air flow meter of a 97 KA24DE engine. It will make your driving more comfortable and give you better mileage!


I agree with James... The JWT ECU will probably work on your car and cure most of the problems, right now your ECU has no clue as to whats going on, installing the larger injectors will only confuse the ECU more. 

The only draw back with the JWT ECU will be the shipping cost from the US.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

James said:


> yes I did have similar problems and very helpful people gave me the same advice!
> 
> if you can try to get a JWT ecu and air flow meter of a 97 KA24DE engine. It will make your driving more comfortable and give you better mileage!


i wand badly the jwt ecu and the maf but i live in Greece james  and there is a big tax to have them here and i have none in the states to sent me.
with the maf and the ecu i could pass my brother in law witch has a gtir :crazy:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if you can contact JWT and they can modify your ecu, then just let me know. I'll be your middle man...


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

myoung said:


> I agree with James... The JWT ECU will probably work on your car and cure most of the problems, right now your ECU has no clue as to whats going on, installing the larger injectors will only confuse the ECU more.
> 
> The only draw back with the JWT ECU will be the shipping cost from the US.


myoung i am glad meeting u and writing to u.
i am not confusing the ecu because the fifth injector runs with other injection unit not my stock


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

James said:


> if you can contact JWT and they can modify your ecu, then just let me know. I'll be your middle man...


James u r great :thumbup: but i read in jwt that the only ecu that can be modified is 95-97 mine is 92-93 and i cant find this ecu here in Greece .this ecu exists only in america


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh i see. well maybe you can try some of the standalone management systems now available for nissans. AEM makes the EMS now which is pretty cool little toy. and I heard that Greddy may soon make a emanage system available for our engines as well.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks a lot myoung and James u r the best you will have news and photos of my project soon (i hope).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there might be a few standalone systems available over in Europe that we don't have hear.

I know the Unichip is big over in Europe. Maybe see if you can find any information on that. It's not really a standalone, but more like the Apex'i SAFC.


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

tolis said:


> James u r great :thumbup: but i read in jwt that the only ecu that can be modified is 95-97 mine is 92-93 and i cant find this ecu here in Greece .this ecu exists only in america



can you find an ecu from an sr18 if you can try it i've seen this work on some of the GA16's from around that year ... i dont know why it works on some and not on others but you should give it a shot... if i works its a straight swap


**i can already feel myoung and chimmike etc. getting ready to say this is impossible but take my word for it, i've seen it done and it worked out well the guy is a friend of mine he has a turbo charged b12 sentra with a b13 ga16 in there running the b12 ecu and the b13 nissan sunny gts (sr18 powered) AFM. So try it out.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ehh, I doubt this will be of much help and I doubt your car runs OBDII but if it does you I am pretty certain you can write or buy software to take care of all of the aspects you need. I'm not sure what year Pulsar you have but some early to 1995 models have it (Nissan was earlier to use OBDII) and all 1996+ do. This could easily just be used in the States thou. If you can only go ECU, might as well spend it. It sounds like youve put quite a lot of time and effort into your project and it would a shame if it was lacking just one part. Goodluck mate.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

chimmike said:


> there might be a few standalone systems available over in Europe that we don't have hear.
> 
> I know the Unichip is big over in Europe. Maybe see if you can find any information on that. It's not really a standalone, but more like the Apex'i SAFC.


thanks chimmike. they sell Apex'i safc here too but they cost 1000$ plus the programing they r thieves


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

skets said:


> can you find an ecu from an sr18
> 
> 
> skets i can find ecu from an sr18 but i cant see how this will benefit me the sr18 its not a turbo here in Greece
> some work and some don't this has to do with the imobiliser of some ecus


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tolis said:


> thanks chimmike. they sell Apex'i safc here too but they cost 1000$ plus the programing they r thieves



wow, that's insane! Can you buy one from another country and have it shipped in? I'm sure that'd cost less.


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Ehh, I doubt this will be of much help and I doubt your car runs OBDII but if it does you I am pretty certain you can write or buy software to take care of all of the aspects you need. I'm not sure what year Pulsar you have but some early to 1995 models have it (Nissan was earlier to use OBDII) and all 1996+ do. This could easily just be used in the States thou. If you can only go ECU, might as well spend it. It sounds like youve put quite a lot of time and effort into your project and it would a shame if it was lacking just one part. Goodluck mate.


MY friend my car is 3door look like pulsar gtir and here in Greece its called sunny n14.it had a ga1.4 motor 16valve with carburetor i change the motor with ga1.6de 110ps from japan in the states this motor its from nx1.6de now i decided to go turbo :thumbup: all the work on the car was made by myself (i worked in nissan 7 years as an engineer)thats the story of my life 
i forgot it only waits 930kg
thanks all of u guys u have been most helpful and supporting.


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

sorry, i didnt mean sr18 ecu i meant sr18 AFM ... my apologise


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Tolis, whats the compresion ratio you have on the engine? has it stock intrenals?


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

dburone said:


> Tolis, whats the compresion ratio you have on the engine? has it stock intrenals?


it has stock internals and the compresion ratio is stock too 9.5:1


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

tolis said:


> it has stock internals and the compresion ratio is stock too 9.5:1


Do you have an IC and whats the pressure your putting in??


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

dburone said:


> Do you have an IC and whats the pressure your putting in??


i have ic and i put in 0,5 bar


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

tolis said:


> i have ic and i put in 0,5 bar


I guess that maybe since i have less compression than you have, i could get away without the IC.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> I guess that maybe since i have less compression than you have, i could get away without the IC.


Why would you not want to run an IC. It will only limit the amount of boost you can run and potentially caus emajor problems. If you can afford to buy a turbo you can afford to buy at least a used BB IC. An how is your compression lower?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dburone said:


> I guess that maybe since i have less compression than you have, i could get away without the IC.



never, ever think that way. you're ALWAYS going to be safer running and intercooler, and you'll make more power too.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

wes said:


> Why would you not want to run an IC. It will only limit the amount of boost you can run and potentially caus emajor problems. If you can afford to buy a turbo you can afford to buy at least a used BB IC. An how is your compression lower?


Well, your compression is 9.4 and mine is 9.0 . And i dont buy the IC because i dont have the money. But i also saw lots of cars runing well without it. Here i have very good fuels and maybe that stops detonation.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you don't have the money to buy a cheap intercooler, you shouldn't be turbocharging your car.

you have NO idea what you're getting in to.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> you have NO idea what you're getting in to.


I coulda said the same thing about my third wife!!!!!
(drums)

sorry 
just thought i'de lighten the mood


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> if you don't have the money to buy a cheap intercooler, you shouldn't be turbocharging your car.
> 
> you have NO idea what you're getting in to.


Did you know what your were getting in to the first time you did something??
Y am doing the things the best i can, and i generally these things right, and thats why i ask and get all the info i can.
Another thing is that here its different to do things. Guess how much money i get from my job, i work like a computer programer. I earn about U$S300.....a month. So you can imagine that spending U$S150 in an intercooler is not easy.
Going back to the turbo, here there are lots of turboes adapted, and non uses intercooler, even some stock turboed cars lie mitsubishi come without intercooler and you can get it like an extra. So i dont think an intercooler is absolutly needed for low boosts like 6 or 7 psi, if you want more boost an IC is a must!!
What im not sure is my CR, the engine is a E16s with CR of 9.0:1 , the boost will be 7 psi and the turbo is a garrett t25 40 ar or something like that. The engine is carbed and i will change the carb for one with more fuel delivery.
Forgetting the IC, will 7 psi go along with 9.0:1 CR??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, I knew what I was getting into, and I still didn't have the extra money I should have for driving a turbo car.

if it'd not easy to spend a measley $150 on an intercooler, like I said, you shouldn't be turbocharging your car, that's a fact.

you don't cut corners with turbo project. drill that into your head.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

At the bare minimum buy a used SR20DE-T intercooler and use it as a small front mount, it certainly IS better than nothing and they can be had for about $50-$75 us.


----------

